# Should I continue to force feed?



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I recently rescued a baby that was not looking too well. I treated her for coccidia as this seemed to be indicated. Anyway, she was already on the small side, and by the time the coccidia had gone she was extremely thin. She had her chest bone poking out some way and the skin was tight to the bone. Once she was looking better I started to feed her a combination of Sweetcorn, peas and cat kibble, this was suggested to me for extreme weight loss and it has worked well in the past. I supplemented the food by dipping it in a little vitamin powder and probiotic to get her bowels working properly again. I have been feeding her this way for about 3 days now, she is also pecking at seed herself although she is only eating small seed because of her size.

Because she is now feeding herself, although not much, I was wondering if I should let nature take over and let her gain the weight back by herself, or if I should keep feeding her the sweetcorn/pea/kibble mix as extra meals on top of what she feeds herself. She is a bit prone to bullying by the other babies because she had not grown as fast because of the coccidia, so I want to try and help her catch up. What do you think?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I would definitely continue with the supplemental feedings. A little more info would help.....Age? Did you check for canker? Worms?
When I start babies on seed, I mix wild and dove mix with it so there are plenty of small seeds for them to eat. Is she drinking on her own?


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry about the late reply, I had to go on pigeon rescue callout. "Survivor" seems perfectly healthy now that the coccidia has been cured, she is just very underweight. She is getting bullied a bit by the others so I want to help her gain the weight back as much as possible so she will catch up with the other babies. I would hate for her to remain small all her life. If she does I may chose to keep her as she will have a tough life outside. She can join the other 5 "unreleasable" pigeons that have become my pets. I will try my best to help her gain a normal weight and size though before that happens.


----------

